# Healthy Alternative to Cheerios (Snacks on the go)



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I don't know why my mind draws a blank with this....

I keep sending my 14MO DD to the gym daycare with cheerios (organic, 365 brand) because I'm not creative about snacks for her. She's really not ready to chew raw fruit yet (she doesn't like fruit anyway). Her chewing skills are decent -- she can eat little bits of cheese and she can eat crackers, for example. But I don't know about letting cheese sit in the gym bag for a few hours.... Plus she eats so much of it anyway.

What are some healthy, not too perishable, easy to travel with snacks for a small toddler (pretty new to eating solids)?


----------



## dachshundqueen (Dec 17, 2004)

We buy dehydrated fruits.

Liz


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

IF you stick with O's compare your 360 o Cascadian Farm's O's- I found them much higher in vitamins-an organic


----------



## SparklingGemini (Jan 3, 2008)

We use dehydrated or freeze dried fruit too. (Like from Just Tomatoes.)

And also whole grain crackers.


----------



## LilacMama (Aug 18, 2008)

I like the idea of dried fruit. I was just worried it would be too chewy for her.


----------



## GISDiva (Jul 13, 2007)

Dried fruit is chewy, dehydrated fruit kinda melts in your mouth. It's a different animal. Around here it's sold in little tubs at the natural food store, it's called "Just Fruit" or something like that (in fact I think they even make corn and other veggies this way too).

(At least I think that's what you all were talking about...)

ETA: Like this? http://www.shoporganic.com/product/j...its_vegetables


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

How about rice cakes?


----------



## marispel (May 27, 2008)

I like the Gerber Cereal bars. I break them up into pieces and put that in a little cup for DS. I also found Dehydrated Veggies at Cosco. DS LOVES those. Cashews may be good. My DS loves Ritz Bits Peanut Butter Crackers. Rice cakes are good. I sometimes use the Mumbs or a Biter Bisquit. I love to fill up one of those cups that has a slit top (so that everything doesn't spill out). DS likes to get his snacks that way.


----------



## junipervt (Jul 5, 2007)

rice puffs, freeze dried fruit, annies chedder bunnies crackers, other dry cereal (DD is a big fan of chex), rice cakes...


----------



## TeaJunkie (May 18, 2008)

When DS was that age, we mainly used Happy Baby organic puffs (they have a "greens" flavor that has powdered spinach and kale!), and freeze dried fruit (we bought Trader Joe's and broke it into pieces).

If your DD eats dairy Happy Baby also makes organic yogurt melts that are non-perishable. My niece loves those.

I hope you find something that works for you!!


----------



## blumooned (Nov 11, 2009)

I recently had a very similar thread over in LWAB - here is the link if you're interested.

I got a lot of the same suggestions yo've already gotten, but there are a few others too.

We tried the freeze dried fruit - Just Fruit like PP said - it is great & DS loves it! He also likes Happy Baby puffs & Earth's Best Crunchin' Blocks. We also tried some puffed grain cereal - he likes it but not his fave!


----------



## MissMommyNiceNice (May 1, 2007)

graham crackers, goldfish (they make a veggie blend now), yogurt covered raisins, regular raisins/craisins, annie's makes all-fruit gummies now that are awesome, animal crackers, peanut butter cracker sandwiches...

There's no reason a harder cheese like cheddar or even a cheese stick wouldn't last for a few hours in a bag.


----------



## Peacemamalove (Jun 7, 2006)

Cheese should be fine especially a chedder cheese and would be much better for your LOs teeth than dried fruit as it stciks in between teeth.

Crackers would be good there are many kinds. I like what others have said for ideas too


----------



## claddaghmom (May 30, 2008)

Things DD has enjoyed....

kashi granola bars (The fruit soft kind).
happy baby puffs
kashi cheerios-style
organic tortilla chips
pretzels
dried banana chips

DD also loves fruit and will eat almost any kind. I tend to do grapes, strawberries and blueberries b/c they have the least mess potential. She will literally eat an entire pint of blueberries if I don't intervene. Dang expensive things.

You could also do PBJ sandwiches but use a cutter to produce a bunch of tiny ones...like the size of a quarter. The trick is to not use too much peanut butter or jelly.


----------



## ps4624 (Apr 16, 2009)

My 12 month old loves, loves, loves Lara bars. To cut the cost, I make them myself - they are super duper easy.

I carry raisins, nuts (cut up) and cherrios in my purse at all times. At home she snacks on olives (the kid is an addict!), cheese, raspberries, and salami.


----------



## ShadowMoon (Oct 18, 2006)

My 3 yo loves to snack on:

WF 365 brand Morning O's

Clif Bar Z-Bars

Lara bars

Nature's Path Harvest Flakes (cereal)


----------



## holothuroidea (Mar 30, 2008)

Dried fruit is #1 around here.

DD loves slivered almonds (avoid if there are tree nut, strawberry or apple allergies in the family).

Hard cheeses (cheddar, swiss) will last in a lunch bag for quite a while.

Grain puffs- wheat and rice are favorites. Make sure it's actual puffed grain and not like rice krispies (which is like modified rice starch pulverized beyond what anyone would recognize as food then reconstituted and cooked... yuck). The ingredients list should be: rice. Just rice.









Those are some of our faves.

You can also lightly steam diced apples. The steaming makes them a little softer and stops the apple from oxidizing (turning brown), but they are still crunchy and last in a ziploc bag for a fairly long time. Just make sure they cool completely before you pack them up because they will just cook in the bag and turn to applesauce.


----------



## Megan73 (May 16, 2007)

I do give DS cheerios or shredded wheat cereal on the go but I personally think cheese cubes, kidney beans or chickpeas, or cubes of pressed tofu are all fine without refrigeration for a few hours. But it would be easy enough to tuck them into an insulated lunch bag with a cold pack, too.


----------

